# من الهندسة المعمارية الى هندسة المنشآة البحرية؟؟؟



## babaldaheb (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله الدي سخر لنا هدا...سبحان الله...وأشكر:20: اخوانا العرب على هدا المجهود الدي يجمع المهندسين العرب و المسلمين.
أنا طالب هندسة معمارية بالجزائر؛و عندي سؤال لأهل المعرفة...
هل يستطيع المهندس المعماري بالانتقال من التصميم المعماري الى تصميم المنشآة البحرية(السفن و الغواصات...الخ)؟ودلك بمواصلة دراسته:85: .

في انتضا ردودكم...


----------



## babaldaheb (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مافي رد!!!:18:


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مرحبا بيك عزيزى كونك انك مهندس معمارى شىء جميل اى لديك القدره على التخيل والابداع ..
هو فى فرق كبير بين العماره العاديه والعماره البحريه ولكن معظم القوانين واحده والاسلوب العلمى واحد.. لكن يختلف كتير فى التصميم لان التصميم البحرى بيعتمد قواعد بحريه بعتبار ان المركب عباره عن free beam in water ولو عاوز تفصيل اكتر من كدا مستنى ردك 
والسلام عليكم .


----------



## babaldaheb (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أولا رمضان مبارك وألف شكر على ردك:20: 
و بطبيعة الحال أن أريد المعرفة أكثر عن هذا الموضوع و ان يوفقني الله سأصبح مهندس منشآت بحرية
و شكرا...في انتظار ردك:84:


----------



## babaldaheb (5 أكتوبر 2007)

آه يا Eng-Maher أنا لس في انتضار ردك باذن الله...
ولو في حد أخر يعرف أي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع،لا يبخل علينا بالرد...
رمضان كريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHUJ0yJFaA8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrASaWfsdgI

تصميم المنشآت البحرية - مقدمة عن برنامج SACS
Design of Offshore Structures - Introduction to SACS

السلام عليكم

أقدم لكم مقدمه بسيطة عن تصميم المنشآت البحرية و عن برنامج SACS
في الرابط التالي

http://mihd.net/tor2i4

أو
http://www.savefile.com/files/1098951

ملاحظة: يتم فتح ملف MDI بواسطة برنامج Microsoft Office Document Imaging

و هذا بروشور عن SACS من الموقع الرسمي

http://www.sacs-edi.com/news/brochure.pdf

أيضا هذه مقاطع فيديو مفيدة


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHUJ0yJFaA8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrASaWfsdgI

أرجو أن تستفيدوا من هذه المعلومات وأسألكم الدعاء
وهذا منقول من الهندسه نت والكاتب الاخ shihabwagi


----------



## babaldaheb (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير،رضى الله و رضى الوالدين عنك،ان شاء الله


----------

